# Poolewood 28/40 problem



## Rob Hall (24 Aug 2006)

Hi Folks, I'm a new member to the forum and take this opportunity to introduce myself.
I have a Poolewood 28/40 which has been running sweetly until recently, but on putting a fairly large chunk of wood on the faceplate the other evening, it started to vibrate badly. Before I had a chance to shut it down, the whole drive head and motor etc (which weighs well over a hundredweight) tore itself off of the bed and fortunately went over the back.
It appears that the bottom of the casting where the swivel mounting boss is, has suffered fatigue, and the boss has ripped out of the casting, leaving a rather ragged hole and making the whole thing utterly useless.
It would appear to be a weak point in the casting, and I advise anybody with a 28/40 to check carefully for any signs of fatigue or cracking.

Has anybody else had, or heard of similar problems ??


----------



## PowerTool (24 Aug 2006)

Hi Rob

Firstly,welcome to the forum  

Secondly - oooooohh,close escape there :shock: (thankfully)

Don't have a Poolewood,or heard of similar problems from anyone else,but thanks for mentioning it - perhaps we should all give the lathe an inspection from time to time,rather than just fixing it if it breaks.

Andrew


----------



## lugo35 (25 Aug 2006)

hi i have a poolewood, will have a check, not really turned anythig big yet but plan to


----------



## CHJ (26 Aug 2006)

Welcome to the forum *Rob*, I would certainly contact Poolwood ASAP If you have not already done so.

That should never happen regardless of age of machine. Whether incorrect design or a poor one-off casting it needs their input and hopefully a rectification of the problem.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 Aug 2006)

Hi Rob

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------

